# Ego-Shooter mit guter Story



## a3507742 (26. März 2011)

Hey,
da es ja erst vor kurzem einen Artikel hier auf PCGames.de über schlechte Stories in Spielen auf die Seite geschaft hat, will ich euch mal fragen ob ihr Spiele kennt die eine besonders Gute Story haben. Spontan fallen mir hier nämlich nur Half Life und FEAR ein.
Also, fallen euch noch weitere Shooter ein?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. März 2011)

a3507742 schrieb:


> Hey,
> da es ja erst vor kurzem einen Artikel hier auf PCGames.de über schlechte Stories in Spielen auf die Seite geschaft hat, will ich euch mal fragen ob ihr Spiele kennt die eine besonders Gute Story haben. Spontan fallen mir hier nämlich nur Half Life und FEAR ein.
> Also, fallen euch noch weitere Shooter ein?


Tron 2.0, Prey, Chronicles of Riddick, Bioshock. Singularity war auch nicht schlecht. Wenn du Knobelspiele mit Shooter-Mechanik tolerierst, würde ich Portal auf jeden Fall dazuzählen.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> a3507742 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


man sollte aber dazu sagen das mit Tron 2.0 nicht dieser PoP-Klon zum aktuellem Film gemeint ist  
Das Ding ist schon ein wenig älter

Naja, eigentlich würde ich ja auch so ein GTA 3-4 dazu zählen, es ist irgendwo im weitesten Sinne auch so was wie ein Shooter, man zwar vieles anderes, aber man läßt da auch oft genug die Argumentationsverstärker sprechen


----------



## tavrosffm (26. März 2011)

*metro 2033* hab ich vor kurzem durchgespielt.war ok von der story.
*hl2* samt add ons...ist auch intressant.
*call of juarez 1* darf man auf jeden fall auch nicht vergessen sowie *dark messiah of might and magic* welches sich aber eher wie ein rollenspielshooter spielt.
ansonsten muss ich meinem vorredner zustimmen...das story highlight für mich ist *gta4 und das add on the ballad of gay tony.*
aber du hast ja nach ego shootern gefragt denn ansonsten müsste man noch etliche 3rd person shooter auflisten.


----------



## a3507742 (26. März 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> a3507742 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


  Also Prey fand ich auch noch nett. Bin dann aber in irgendeinem level hängen geblieben und dann hats mich irgendwann nicht mehr interessiert. Schade eigendlich.
Singularity werd ich mir mal ansehen, Danke.
Zu Portal... Ich LIEBE dieses Spiel aber eine Story steckt da nicht wirklich dahinter ;D


tavrosffm schrieb:


> *metro 2033* hab ich vor kurzem durchgespielt.war ok von der story.
> *hl2* samt add ons...ist auch intressant.
> *call of juarez 1* darf man auf jeden fall auch nicht vergessen sowie *dark messiah of might and magic* welches sich aber eher wie ein rollenspielshooter spielt.
> ansonsten muss ich meinem vorredner zustimmen...das story highlight für mich ist *gta4 und das add on the ballad of gay tony.*
> aber du hast ja nach ego shootern gefragt denn ansonsten müsste man noch etliche 3rd person shooter auflisten.


  Metro 2033 und CoJ werd ich mir dann auch mal ansehen. Danke.


----------



## Vordack (26. März 2011)

Ich hab Homefront zwar erst angefangen, aber die Atmosphäre dort fand ich extrem fesselnd. Wie gut die Story ist weiss ich nicht^^


----------



## Crysisheld (26. März 2011)

DOOM3, QUAKE2 und Quake4    Die Story von Doom3 Resurrection of Evil ist plausibel aber naja nen bisschen kurz


----------



## FelixKowalski (26. März 2011)

Mass Effect 1 und 2, Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl
zu letzterem kann ich dir noch die mod hier empfehlen
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009


----------



## Bonobo (26. April 2011)

HL2
Bioshock 1
Metro 2033 xD
hmm...
ja sonst spiel ich nur online multiplayer shooter, da iss story nich wichtig
in diesem sinne
iZe


----------



## Vordack (26. April 2011)

Alpha Protocoll
Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. April 2011)

Mafia 1 & 2
No One Lives Forever 1 & 2
Max Payne 1 & 2
DeusEx


die sind zwar meist etwas älter, aber die haben mich echt gefesselt und sind heute noch meine Lieblingsspiele


----------



## cWalk (28. April 2011)

also von der Story UND der Atmosphäre sind bei mir Fallout, Stalker und Half-life 2 ganz vorne, sind wirklich einen blick wert. 

wenn du aber das schwergewicht auf story legst und ein wenig weg kommst vom "ego"-shooter in richtung 3rd-person shooter, dann musst du unbedingt mass effect versuchen


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (28. April 2011)

a3507742 schrieb:


> da es ja erst vor kurzem einen Artikel hier auf PCGames.de über schlechte Stories in Spielen auf die Seite geschaft hat, will ich euch mal fragen ob ihr Spiele kennt die eine besonders Gute Story haben.


Ich erinner mich an einen Artikel mit einem genau gegensätzlichen Thema. Wir haben gute Ego-Shooter-Storys vorgestellt mit vorherigen Community-Vorschlägen. Da dürfte einiges für Dich dabei sein.

Viele Grüße,

The-Khoa
pcgames.de


----------



## Fiffi1984 (29. April 2011)

Ist zwar ein Thirt-Person-Shooter, aber Dead Space 1 und 2 ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Top!


Was mir zusätzlich noch einfallen würde (keine Ahnung ob schon genannt):

Metro 2033
Mafia 2
Crysis 1 und 2
Splinter Cell Conviction (aber auch die älteren Teile sind top)
Stalker


Fallout 3 und New Vegas kann man auch wie einen Shooter spielen.

Deus Ex 2 ist zwar nicht so gut wie Teil 1, aber für einen Fünfer dennoch absolut spielenswert.

Da ist sicher was für dich dabei...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2011)

Clive Barker`s Undying
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth


----------



## Soldat93 (3. Mai 2011)

Crysis 1 und 2 sind auf jeden fall empfehlenswert !
Hab Crysis 2 selbst gerade erst durchgespielt und fand die story sehr gut !


----------

